# Need Magic Chef dehydrator instruction manual



## LEFSElover (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought a Magic Chef dehydrator that didn't come with an instruction manual.  Wanted to thinly slice apples/pears/tomatoes/etc but don't know the first thing about how to do this.  Have been on all the search engines, to no avail.  I can not find a manual, period.
I need help.

Any and all will be appreciated, thank you......


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 7, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I bought a Magic Chef dehydrator that didn't come with an instruction manual. Wanted to thinly slice apples/pears/tomatoes/etc but don't know the first thing about how to do this. Have been on all the search engines, to no avail. I can not find a manual, period.
> I need help.
> 
> Any and all will be appreciated, thank you......


 
do you have a model #?

Magic Chef U.S. English Product Literature Search


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 7, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> do you have a model #?
> 
> Magic Chef U.S. English Product Literature Search


Yep, I went into this site and to no avail.
It didn't turn up a thing.
It's a LD-10-10 (469-1)
I called the customer service, no help.
She gave me a phone number to another customer service, no help.
I did hear it's made by Maytag.
On the phone with their customer service and there too, no luck.
She even went online and sent me everywhere, everywhere I've already been.  She was shocked that we can't find the manual.
I am shocked that someone that has one, hasn't offered to fax/email/scan me theirs.  I'm happy to pay for it.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW, that is bad!! I'll keep looking!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's what I decided to do, but didn't sleep real well due to it probably.
Washed and dried the thing.
Sliced up two different kinds of pears, one apple and a beefsteak tomato.
All but the apple are huge.
Turned it on and opened the closure half way on top.
Before bed, I rotated the trays and went to bed {with one eye open}.
This morning, I got up, rotated the trays again, and turned the food over to their other side. It's still running and by thoughts are things'll be done by noon or later today.
Wonder how much electricity this contraption uses and how good or decent this food will be. *Cause it's going in the dumpster if it's stupid*.
There is one similar to this one I have [in appearance] that I found online in "Tarjay" and today, in my travels, I'll go there and read it's booklet. Times/how long/rotating/best food choices/jerky/opening top thingie/etc.
If I don't like what I read in there or it isn't close enough, the red sentence still applies.
Well, I've had my first few pieces of apples and a tiny piece of pear, both very good.  I am pleansantly surprised.  I haven't tried the tomatoes yet, but they look like they'd be a winner.
Getting ready to take out some or most, as some still have moisture in them, and replace with new slices of the other two pears and two more beefysteaks.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 26, 2008)

I am not sure if I wrote this or not on here, too tired to reread this but a lady I don't know sent me a copy of the manual as she saw that I was looking for it online.  So kind of people that you don't know to help you out, just goes to prove that good people are everywhere.


----------



## Shocr (Oct 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I am not sure if I wrote this or not on here, too tired to reread this but a lady I don't know sent me a copy of the manual as she saw that I was looking for it online.  So kind of people that you don't know to help you out, just goes to prove that good people are everywhere.


I would love to have a copy of the LD-10-10 (469-1)Manual...


----------



## smoke king (Oct 19, 2008)

LEFSE-I have a dehydrator manual (different brand) but I think in function they are all about the same. I PM'd you with details-


----------



## portlandcat (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,  I'm new to this site.  I too purchased @ a garage sale a Magic Chef LD-1010 (469-1) Dehydrator & was surprised @ how hard it is to find a manual.  I would so love to get a copy!   Can you help me with that too?
THANK YOU!


----------



## harmonygoats (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey I have the same model with the same problem, no manual. So I was wonderikng if you could send me a copy of it too. 
Thanks,
Silvia


----------



## portlandcat (Jan 2, 2009)

*manual*

Hi,  I have the manual in a pdf file but I can't attached it to this tread (too big).  For those who requested it, please reply directly to my email I will gladly send it  portlandcat@yahoo.com


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

LEFSElover said:


> I bought a Magic Chef dehydrator that didn't come with an instruction manual. Wanted to thinly slice apples/pears/tomatoes/etc but don't know the first thing about how to do this. Have been on all the search engines, to no avail. I can not find a manual, period.
> I need help.
> 
> Any and all will be appreciated, thank you......


 
User manual MAGIC CHEF - User guide MAGIC CHEF - operating instructions - Diplodocs


----------



## harmonygoats (Jan 8, 2009)

Now I know it takes a while for bananas but for deer jerky it takes less thank 12 hours while switching the trays and flipping the meat over about every hour which does not take that long to do.


----------



## dbshelly (Jan 27, 2009)

*no manual for my Magic Chef*

I have the same problem you all have. I got the dehydrator but no instruction manual to use it properly. Its the same you all have the 469-1


I sure would love to have the manual so I can know what to do and use it right.

Debbie


----------



## preiland (Jan 28, 2009)

*Need manual for Magic Chef LD 1010*

I too just purchased a used Magic Chef dehydrator and am in desperate search for the manual.  Very surprised you can't find it anywhere.  If anyone has a copy, please email it to me.  psthornhill@yahoo.com


----------



## Erinny (Jan 28, 2009)

Oy! Not the dumpster -- Goodwill. Good luck!


----------



## rimbrag (Aug 29, 2010)

*here is the file*

magic chef dehydrator manual


----------



## chris030763 (Jul 18, 2012)

*This May help.*

Try this URL perhaps it may be of help.
Instructions on Using a Magic Chef Food Dehydrator | eHow.com


----------



## Lesliey (Aug 24, 2016)

*Please help need magic chef food dehydrator manual*

I know it's been a while since a post has been answered how can I get a manual??? Thanks


----------



## CraigC (Aug 25, 2016)

Lesliey said:


> I know it's been a while since a post has been answered how can I get a manual??? Thanks



The link in the post above yours seems to still work.


----------



## Lesliey (Aug 26, 2016)

*Magic Chef Dehydrator manual*

Thanks Craig I am new to the site and found the manual as you said.


----------

